# Nice morning on P'cola Beach



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Made it to the beach just before the National Seashore gate around 7:30. The current was really moving from East to West, so I focused on an area with points on shore and some broken sections on sandbar creating 'flushing' areas. I had two rods with either fresh dug fleas or fresh shrimp. I set up my baits in the washouts and took my 6# outfit and threw a Connors jig tipped with a sandflea to pass the time. Around 8:30 I hit some nice fish. I was blind casting the jig up onto the sand bars and letting it get swept off the drop and into the wash. I felt that familiar thump and was into a STRONG pomp. A solid fight ensued and a 20" pomp hit the beach-SWEET! I don't even have time to turn around and both of my bait rods get hit. Two pomps-14" and 14.75" respectively. After that not another bite, but that's the kind of action that gets me pumped for the Spring run.

Tight Lines everybody,
-Jason


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good report .. sounds like some hot action for awhile !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Always nice to catch a 20", not that I have anything against the 14 inchers but it"s always nice to catch a big one. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting! What did the 20 weigh?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great report... seem to be running more on the east shore on P beach... been fishing pickens a lot with no luck


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Joe: I didn't weigh him, but I'd put him right around 4 lbs.

FlatsBoy10: Just my personal experience but over the winter I prefer Navarre and East of Portofino, when the sandfleas start to show up in force areas closer to the Pass kick off.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

j_purdy said:


> Joe: I didn't weigh him, but I'd put him right around 4 lbs.
> 
> FlatsBoy10: Just my personal experience but over the winter I prefer Navarre and East of Portofino, when the sandfleas start to show up in force areas closer to the Pass kick off.


Yah sorry Portofino was where is was talking about just couldnt remember the name. Yah ive fished in several locations but just no luck for me yet! Maybe I just smell bad or something! haha but anyway maybe once they start their run in full i will get some hookups!


----------

